# Computer Won't Shut Down, Keeps Rebooting



## RBG (Mar 22, 2003)

HI!

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO GET MY COMPUTER TO SHUT DOWN
INSTEAD OF REBOOTING? I'VE HAD THIS PROBLEM IN THE PAST BUT CAN'T REMEMBER HOW I FIXED IT. IS THERE A WAY TO PULL UP MY PAST POSTINGS (ABOUT A YEAR AGO)? I THINK THERE WAS SOME ANSWERS THERE. 


RBG


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125067

And please type in lower case, it's easier on the eyes


----------

